
Supreme Court rules in Carpenter: Need search warrant for cell site records [pdf] - mchannon
http://cdn.cnn.com/cnn/2018/images/06/22/16-402_h315.pdf
======
mchannon
This case is very important, because it's holding up Ross Ulbricht's/Dread
Pirate Roberts/Silk Road Supreme Court case.

And this ruling, while helpful, will be more helpful just by removing a
barrier to hearing the case.

